# Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung



## mermademan (1. Dezember 2005)

Tach Leute;
Ich bin vor zwei Jahren durch NZ getravelt und hab dort meine ersten Erfahrungen im Meeresangeln gesammelt. Dort hab ich vom Ufer aus Red Snapper (was die Neuseeländer als Red Snapper bezeichnen sieht jedoch eher wie Dorade aus) bis 3,5 Kilo gefangen und irgendwas (wahrscheinlich auch ein Snapper), das ich auf über 30kg schätze -die Leute, die dabei waren übrigens auch- , hat mir das 45er monofile Vorfach gesprengt, als ich die Notbremse ziehen musste, weil mir die 50er monofile Hauptschnur ausging (die 20 geilsten Sekunden meines Anglerlebens :m und die frustrierensten nebenbei auch#q ). Daneben konnte ich noch einige Grouper, Rockcods, Guarnards, Parrots, Leatherjackets und Trevallys landen, die alle so im Bereich bis 3 Kg wogen. Die Trevallys waren welche der kleineren Arten dieser Fische aber was da schon bei 3 Kilo so abgeht- mannomann. Die haben sich auf dem Teller übrigens auch hervorragend gemacht, sogar mariniert und roh (soll bei grösseren Trevallys ja nicht unbedingt der Fall sein). Da ich Anfang Frühjahr dort war, befanden sich die Kingfishs noch in wärmeren Gegenden. Was ich auf jeden Fall weiss ist, dass ich in Kürze wieder nach NZ oder in die Gegend um den Äquator reise.
Also zum Thema: Ich brauch dafür Gerät, und bis vor kurzem war mir eigentlich auch klar was ich mir kaufen wollte. Doch dann beim Stöbern im Netz, stolpere ich über die Seite von Ischmail und seiner Poppingerfahrung. Jetzt hat mich nicht nur das Fernweh, sondern auch der Gerätewahn gepackt. Bei der Rolle war ich wegen des Salzwassers sowieso schon bei der Saltiga gelandet. Jetzt wirds anstelle der 4500er wahrscheinlich die 6500GT. Vielleicht auch die Stella, aber das ist jetzt nicht das eigentliche Problem, sondern die Rute#c.
Da ich gerne individuell reise, möchte ich möglichst mobil sein und aus Erfahrung weiss ich, wie lästig es ist, ein Rohr von 1,50m mit sich rumzuschleppen, wenn man viel unterwegs ist.
Also: Was ich brauche, MUSS mindestens dreigeteilt sein, so dass die Transportlänge bei etwa einem Meter liegt, grössere Teilung wäre noch besser (halt schlecht wegen der Aktion). Was ich bis jetzt gefunden hab und der im Geräteforum vorgeschlagen Richtung zum Popping nahe käme, wäre die Penn Charisma Pilk: drei Teile; 2,70m oder 3,00m lang; WG 190 gr. Glaubt ihr das reicht? |kopfkrat .
Wenn ihr Vorschläge für andere, mindestens dreiteilige, Ruten zw. 2,70 und 3,00m habt (WG bis 250gr, Tr.L. < 1,10), die nen guten GT oder nen King bewältigen können, wär ich superdankbar!
Ich hoffe ihr seid zu guten Taten aufgelegt und könnt mir mit euren Erfahrungen weiterhelfen.
Beste Grüsse, Huckleberry


----------



## Ansgar (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Moin,

also, ich verstehe die Motivation nicht ganz...

1. Du kommst nur alle paar Jahre zum Popper fischen (oder generell hier runter in den Sueden) willst Dir aber trotzdem ne Ausruestung kaufen - anstatt bei einem Kiwi Charter die Ausruestung zu leihen.

2. Du willst aber ne kurze Rute und bist daher gewilllt, einen Kompromiss beim fischen auf Kingies und GT's einzugehen (!). Naja, ich bin shcon immmer traurig, dass ich keine einteilige 3.5m Rute bei mir untergebracht kriege...

3. Dann willst Du ne Kombigeschichte mit der man "auch auf Wels fischen kann" was ein ganz anderes angeln ist...

4. Bist Du aber andererseits bereit ne ganze Stange Geld hinzulegen -siehe Saltiga oder Stella..

Fuer mich passt das alles nicht zusammen.
Erste Empfehlung: Lass es!! Die paar Male die Du loszukommen scheinst rechtefertigen die Investition nicht und nen Wels kannst Du auch mit ner ganz geoehnlichen Spinnkombo abdrillen. (Und by the way, ne Welskombo/Popperrute wuerde ich behaupten gibt es nicht!!)
Leih Dir lieber das Geraet auf ner Charter oder so - da hast Du mehr davon. Und Du hast langfristig Geld gesparrt. 

Zweite Empfehlung: wenn es denn gar nicht anders geht - Kein Kompromiss! Die meisten Popperruten sind max 8Fuss lang und 2teilig. Gibt spezielle Popperruten von Shimano oder Daiwa oder anderen japanischen Spezialisten. 
UNd ob das Ding nun 1.2m lang ist oder 1m macht nicht wirklich den riesen Unterschied.

Sorry, harte Worte aber nur gut gemeint.

All the best & take it easy
Ansgar


----------



## Flatfischer (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Hallo Huckleberry, folgende Rute kann ich Dir wärmstens empfehlen:

Rainer Korn Senso Pilk (5-tlg., 2,60 m lang, Wurfgewicht 40 - 150 g, 280 g schwer)

Die Rute hat ein Kollege, der ausschließlich Ruten kauft, die ins Reisegepäck passen, auf den Malediven gefischt. 120-Gramm-Popper lassen sich problemlos werfen und die Rute hatte mit den GT´s keinerlei Probleme.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## mermademan (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> >also, ich verstehe die Motivation nicht ganz...
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris26071 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Hi Hucklebeery

Also Bei den Rollen kenn Ich mich eher aus.
Ich hab ne Stella 10.100 und Ich muss sagen die Ist HAMMER MEGA AFFEN GEIL 
Die Stella kommt mit 2 Schpulen, eins hab ich mit 30 lb Braided und das andere mit 80lb (Nur wenn ich wütend werde)

Die Saltiga (od. saltiga expedition) ist auch nicht schlecht, aber schwer und bei viel Poppen oder Jiggen, kann das zum Muskelkater führen.

Die Tica Taurus ist auch nicht schlecht (eine biligere Variante) aber der Drag geht nur bis 8 Kg (wenn ich mich nicht täusch). Ich kenn aber viele Leute in Malaysia die dir die Disc Pads austauschen und somit hast du bis zu 20kg drag aber must hald damit rechnen das eventuell etwas unter so einer Belastung bricht.

3 Teilige Rute??
Wenn du große GT's, Amberjacks, Grouper und Kingfish ist das keine Gute Idea.
Ich flieg auch sehr oft irgendwo hin und hab eine 2m+ Rodtube wo 6 big game Ruten hineinpassen und bis jetzt hatte ich kein Problem.
Zum poppen verwende ich eine unter 2m Tenryu Rute.
Komm hald nicht so weit aber kann diese auch zum Jiggen verwenden.

Aber wenn da echt 30 Kg Fische herumhaengen, dann wuerde ich mirs ueberlegen. Angelst du nur von der Kueste oder auch vom Boot??


----------



## mermademan (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

@ chris:
Erstmal vielen Dank für die Tips; Je nach dem wo ich bin, angel ich von der Küste und/oder vom Boot, meistens jedoch von der Küste und deshalb sollte die Rute auch schon mindestens 2,7m lang sein, 3 m wären besser.
Bei der Rolle bin ich halt noch nicht so sicher. Dass bei der Stella eine E-Spule dabei ist macht die Sache natürlich sehr interessant. Gut zu wissen. Beim Gewicht unterscheiden sich die grossen Saltigas meinen Infos nach nicht sonderlich von der Stella und die Saltiga GT hat auch ne Übersetzung von 6.1:1. Bevor ich mich mit dem Popping bescäftigt hab wollte ich mir die 4500er Saltiga zulegen. Da bekomm ich aber nicht viel mehr als 300m 25er Geflochtene drauf und das langt sicherlich nicht. Die 10kg Bremskraft scheinen mir auch ein bisschen wenig, aber wie gesagt, ich hab halt noch nie so nen richtigen Kracher gelandet. Man könnte mit Teflonringen die Bremskraft der Rolle bestimmt erhöhen, aber wenn das die Rolle nicht mitmacht wirds teurer Schrott. Die Übersetzung ist mit noch nicht mal 5:1 auch nicht so der Renner.
Zur Rute: Wie gesagt, ich komm reisetechnisch nicht um nen Dreiteiler rum. Klingt nach Kompromiss, ist wahrscheinlich auch einer, aber muss halt so sein.
Wie Flatfischer sagt, hat sich die Rainer Korn Pilke ja bewährt und die hat schließlich 5(!) Teile.

@Ansgar und alle anderen: Könntet ihr mir ein paar Infos zum Kingfish geben, oder nen guten Link empfehlen? Wär ne tolle Sache.

Wünsche euch Allen supergute Tage und an die von euch, die sich gerade im Süden tummeln: Ich bin echt neidisch! Aber nicht mehr lange...
Bis denn, Huckleberry


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Ich darf mich auch mal zu Wort melden. Bin gerade vom Popperfischen auf den Malediven zurückgekommen, so daß ich auch etwas Erfahrung einbringen kann. Wir hatten an Board: Saltiga 6500 GT, "normale Saltiga", Stella 10.000 SW, Tica Taurus 5000. Mit Ausnahme der Stella, welche wohl auf dem Flug einen Schlag abbekommen hat, haben sich alle Rollen bewährt! 
Mir ist noch immer unklar, wofür Du die Kombo genau benötigst. Willst Du vom Strand auf GT <10 Kg, dann würde ich auf keinen Fall die große Saltiga nehmen, sondern eher eine kleine oder eben die Taurus. Wenn Du vom Boot fischen willst, so ist die GT-Saltiga wohl erste Wahl, wenngleich ich keinen Fisch hatte, den ich mit meiner Taurus nicht besiegen konnte. Wir hatten dieses mal allerdings auch keine GT´s über 20 kg. Letztlich läuft das dann auf die Grundsatzfrage heraus, wie man seine Ausrüstung auswählt, ob auf den Durchschnitt oder den größten zu erwartenden Fisch. Ich tendiere zu ersterem, letztlich muß das aber jeder selbst entscheiden.
Zu kurzgeteilten Ruten kann ich nichts sagen, weil unbekannt. Empfehlen kann ich fürs grobe Bootsfischen die Saltiga, die Sportex Carat Strong und neuerdings die Tubertini KBM 860.
Zur Bremskraftdebatte: Hat mal jemand von Euch die Bremse genau justiert? Wie man beim Poppern mit einer Bremskraft von über 5 Kg fischen soll erschließt sich mir nur schwer. Letztlich muß das Material, sprich Rute, Rolle und Schnur das auch alles mitmachen. Meine Rolle war jetzt auf 3 - 3,5 Kg justiert. Hat gut funktioniert!


----------



## Ansgar (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Moin nochmal,

klar, was Du mit Deinem Geld machst ist natuerlich Deine Sache und meine Vorschlaege muessen Dir auch nicht sinnvoll erscheinen. Hat halt jeder seine Meinung und denn pickst Du Dir nachher das beste aus dem Sammelsurium an unterschiedlichen Meinungen raus. Ist doch okay.

Einen richtig guten Link zum kingie fischen habe ich leider nicht, aber NZ ist ein ziemlich gutes Revier fuer grosse Kingies. Allerdings fischen die Kiwis Kingies vom Boot oft (contra-intuitiv) mit sehr leichtem Geschirr (runter bis 6 pound line und weit offener Bremse). Oft Live bait.
Ne andere Methode ist Jigging mit ultra hartem Geschirr (80IBS braid und so). 

Meistens werden Kingies aber vom Boot befischt - von Land gibt es meist nur "off the rocks". Da muss man aber ein bisschen mit dem Rockfishing vertraut sein, sonst ist das lebensgefaehrlich. Da waere auch ne laengere Rute angebracht, so um die 3.6m ...

Wenn Du nur ein bisschen rumfischen willst auf Fische um die 10Pfund, dann kannst Du ne x-beliebige salzwasserfeste Ausruestung mitnehmen. Dazu brauchst Du aber auch keine 100gr Popper (oder gar noch mehr). Fische auf Kingies ohne Probleme mit nem 35gr Popper... Und mit ner 8000er Stradic, da brauchst Du auch keine Saltiga... Immer dieser Tacklewahn |supergri  

Vielleicht kannst Du mal spezifizieren, wie Du Dir das ganze vorstellst? Vom Boot vs Land, grosse Fische vs kleine, etc...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Achso, ein paar Kommentare noch...



			
				Huckleberry schrieb:
			
		

> Da bekomm ich aber nicht viel mehr als 300m 25er Geflochtene drauf und das langt sicherlich nicht.



Naja, wenn Du den Kingie nicht gehalten kriegst, dann schiesst er gleich ins Reef und reef'ed Dich up. Da ist nach 20m schon Feierabend... Wozu brauchst Du da 300m?? 

Und geflochtene wuerde ich off the Rocks niemals verwenden... Das Zeug kann doch ueberhaupt keinen Kontakt mit dem Riff vertragen... 
Off the Rocks ist ne 30-40 Pound mono angesagt....

Also, insgesamt wuerde ich eher ne 8000er Groesse waehlen und eine Spule mit Mono off the rocks und 1 mit Braid off the boat - denn anscheinend kommst Du ja mal zu beidem? Dann hast Du auch ein bisschen mehr power fuer nen groesseren Fisch... 

Achso, und ein 45er Vorfach verwendet hier auch niemand. 
1.5m 80-100er Mono gecrimpt damit der Kingie Dir das an den Steinen nicht aufreibt...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## mermademan (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

´Nabend;
Wie immer erstmal danke für die Tips, Anregungen und Kritik:m. Echt Klasse und hilft mir in jedem Fall, obwohl - mittlerweile bin ich echt frustriert. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich mir sowas wie die eierlegende Wollmilchsau vorgestellt hab. Gibts leider nicht, ist halt ne -schöne- Illusion.
Ich hab mir gedacht mit ner 3m Rute mit WG um 200gr kann ich vom Boot aus und von der Küste aus fischen. Natürlich kein Brandungsangeln, aber von the rocks auf Grund oder floating line dachte ich (und denk ich immer noch) sind 3m zwar nicht optimal aber ausreichend. Allzu weit muss man da ja meist nicht werfen und die Strömung hat ja sonst nix zu tun. Und vom Boot aus damit spinnen/poppern/mittelschwer pilken denk ich geht auch und das sind die Angelmethoden die ich gern mit einer Rute und einer Rolle abdecken würde. Nur was nehm ich da für eine Rolle? Mit der Stella oder den grossen Saltigas hab ich dann echt nen dicken Brummer von nem Kilo mit Schnur. Ich selbst hätt gern was leichteres und die 4500er Saltiga ist mit 600 gr ja auch kein Leichtgewicht. Wenn die für meine Zwecke reichen würde wär ich halbwegs zufrieden. Wenn da aber, was ja denkbar ist, mal ein grosser GT dran zerrt, weiss ich eben nicht was passiert. Klar, 10kg Drag sind schon jede Menge und wenn Sailfisch unter 4kg bremst und damit keine Probleme hat müsste die ja reichen.
Shit! Ich will halt was haben das Alles (bis so 40+) bewältigen kann und müsste mir deswegen eben ne richtig Dicke zulegen. Vernünftig wär es aber auch sich für die Klasse < 25 Kg (also ich will schon deutlich über die 10pfundgrenze hinaus) was leichteres zuzulegen und ansonsten auf Ansgar zu hören und sich für die Grösseren was zu leihen. Aber das geht ja auch nicht überall. Mist...

>Und geflochtene wuerde ich off the Rocks niemals verwenden... Das Zeug kann doch ueberhaupt keinen Kontakt mit dem Riff vertragen... 
Off the Rocks ist ne 30-40 Pound mono angesagt....

>Also, insgesamt wuerde ich eher ne 8000er Groesse waehlen und eine Spule mit Mono off the rocks und 1 mit Braid off the boat - denn anscheinend kommst Du ja mal zu beidem? Dann hast Du auch ein bisschen mehr power fuer nen groesseren Fisch... 

>Achso, und ein 45er Vorfach verwendet hier auch niemand. 
1.5m 80-100er Mono gecrimpt damit der Kingie Dir das an den Steinen nicht aufreibt...

Also ich hatte mit der Geflochtenen off the rocks eigentlich keine Probleme, hab zwar fast nur kleinere Fische gefangen aber davon viele. Muss man manchmal eben die ersten Meter kappen aber das wird bei ner Mono wohl nicht anders sein. Aber hier ist auf jeden Fall einen E-Spule angesagt und dann gibts beides.
Das mit dem 45er Vorfach wird mir nicht mehr passieren...

>von Land gibt es meist nur "off the rocks". Da muss man aber ein bisschen mit dem Rockfishing vertraut sein, sonst ist das lebensgefaehrlich.

Da kann ich dir ein Lied von singen. Da hat man Tidenstände und Zeiten im Kopf, nen guten Platz sorgfältig ausgewählt und lange beobachtet, mininmum einsfuffzig über den einlaufenden höheren Wellenkämmen, glaubt jetzt kanns losgehen, montiert gerade den Köder und dann sieht man plötzlich was angerollt kommen... Da wird man schnell zum Hochleistungssportler und ist froh, dass es nur die Angel gekostet hat. Der "stille" Ozean! Wer sich das mal ausgedacht hat...

Übrigens für alle Rockfisher (Bootfischer übrigens auch) ein echter Diamant, kann ich nur empfehlen wenn man mal in der Gegend ist:

www.slipper.co.nz/

Ist ne kleine Insel im Privatbesitz der lieben Familie Needham, kann man wenn man flott ist in 4-5 Stunden umwandern. Hab dort gearbeitet und geangelt. Echt geil. Hab mal ein paar Fotos angehängt.

>Zur Bremskraftdebatte: Hat mal jemand von Euch die Bremse genau justiert? Wie man beim Poppern mit einer Bremskraft von über 5 Kg fischen soll erschließt sich mir nur schwer. Letztlich muß das Material, sprich Rute, Rolle und Schnur das auch alles mitmachen. Meine Rolle war jetzt auf 3 - 3,5 Kg justiert. Hat gut funktioniert!

Mich würde es auch mal interessieren ab wann man eine Bremskraft > 10kg brauch bei der Fischerei um die es hier geht. Speziell was GT und King angeht. Und welche Tragkraft/Länge der Schnur würdet ihr als Minimum beim Popping auf grössere GT´s (30kg+) ansehen?

Also denn machts mal gut, und um mich den Kiwis und Ansgar anzuschliessen:
No worries...
(Mannomann, wenn das mit den schlaflosen Nächten nicht bald aufhört lass ich mir Wasser in die Badewanne laufen, schmeiss ein paar Pfund Salz rein und leg mich dazu. Ich bin echt reif...)


----------



## Ansgar (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*



			
				Huckleberry schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Ich hab mir gedacht mit ner 3m Rute mit WG um 200gr kann ich vom Boot aus und von der Küste aus fischen. Und vom Boot aus damit spinnen/poppern/mittelschwer pilken denk ich geht auch und das sind die Angelmethoden die ich gern mit einer Rute und einer Rolle abdecken würde.
> 
> 2) ... sind 3m zwar nicht optimal aber ausreichend. Allzu weit muss man da ja meist nicht werfen und die Strömung hat ja sonst nix zu tun.
> 
> ...




1) Ja, das geht. Du musst Dir halt nur im klaren sein, dass das ein brutaler Kompromiss ist, wenn Du damit AUCH GT's und Kingies der groesseren Klasse jagen willst...

2) Mit dem werfen hat das nur bedingt was zu tun (obwohl ein paar Meter mehr schon mal den Unterschied machen koennen). Hat damit zu tun, dass Du etwas weiter vom Wasser entfernt stehen kannst, einen groesseren Hebel auf den Fisch hast und verhindern kannst (also: versuchen kannst zu verhindern), dass er -was Kingies gerne tun - genau vor Deinen Fuessen taucht und Dir die Schnur vor Deinen Fuessen an den Rocks zerraspelt...

3) Kann die 4500er nicht vergleichen, fische aber runter bis 5000er Stradic - ist nicht ideal aber geht fuer kleine Kingies. Fuer groessere Fische fische ich mit ner 10,000er Rolle... 

4) Also, dass Du nen 40Pfund Kingie oder GT von den rocks landest, wage ich mal ganz stark zu bezweifeln... Der reeft Dich in null komma nix...
Von daher brauechtest Du keine ganz so starke Ausruestung.
Ideal waeren natuerlich 2 Ausruestungen, eine mittelschwere (und da kannst Du durchaus ne Hecht/Waller/etc Rute nehmen) mit ner kleineren Rolle und eine schwere spezielle Jigging/Popperrute mit ner Stella drauf...

5) M.M nach ist geflochtene off the rocks nicht gut zu gebrauchen. Du brauchst nur einen Kontakt mit den Steinen under full stretch bei einem groesseren Fisch, das war es dann.... Fuer manche Fische, e.g. Kingies, Groupers, etc. musst Du quasi die Bremse zumachen, wenn sie ins riff gehen - Halt mal einen Kingie der weg will an geschlossener Bremse und geflochtener Schnur. Habe mir schon 2 Ruten so durchgebrochen, weil die Ruten weniger abkonnten als die geflochtene... Mit Mono gibt es die Probleme nicht in dem Masse, die federt mehr ab....

6) Wo willst Du die denn fangen? IN NZ? 
Beim Popping auf GT's lass ich mal den Popping Fanatikern den Vortritt, ist nicht so wirklich mein Interessenschwerpunkt... 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Popping auf GT's lass ich mal den Popping Fanatikern den Vortritt, ist nicht so wirklich mein Interessenschwerpunkt...
> 
> All the best
> Ansgar



Poppingfanatiker, und damit meinst Du jetzt wohl mich. Tzzzzz |evil:  :m :m :m


----------



## fluefiske (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Hallo !
Eins vorweg : Mit dieser Art Fischerei kenn ich mich nicht aus,kann aber aus dem Geschriebenen einigermassen abschätzen,um was für eine Fisch-Liga es geht.Wäre es für Dich eine Möglichkeit,aus einem Fliegenrutenblank #11 oder #12 - 3-teilig bei einer Länge von 9' (2.75m) eine Rute nach Deinen Wünschen bauen zu lassen.Wahl der Ringe,Länge des Griffes,vielleicht einen Abschluss mit Kreuzschlitz.Das wär natürlich etwas ganz feines.

Gruß Erich

http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=141_143_147&products_id=1703

http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=141_143_147&products_id=1702


----------



## Tscho (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

aus ner fliegenrute ne spinnrute bauen? funtzt des? hast du das schonmal probiert und wieviel wg hätte dann ne rute von welcher schnurklasse?


----------



## fluefiske (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Hallo !
Habe mich soeben bei bei jemandem informiert,der diese Blanks vertreibt und selbst auf diese Zielfische auf den Malediven und Seychellen fischt.Er würde die #12 vorschlagen,die ein WG von ca.80gr hat.
Ich selbst habe schon mehrere Blinkerruten aus Fliegenrutenblanks gebaut.Sieht sehr filigran aus.
ca.WG : #9 - 25gr, #7 - 17gr, #5 - 13gr.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tscho (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

hmmm 80 gr sind wohl n bissl wenig, wenn mit poppern über 100 gr gefischt werden soll. wieviel wüde denn da die 14er ca werfen?


----------



## fluefiske (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Hallo Tscho !
Damit Du mal eine Vorstellung hast,um was es hier geht.

*Blank der Schnurklasse 14, Länge: 8'6" (2.64 m), 2-teilig
*Diese 2-teilige, achteinhalb Fuß lange Salzwasserrute verwenden wir, wenn es darum geht große Räuber wie Tuna's, Marlin, Hai, Grouper usw. mit richtig viel "lifting power" sicher an die Wasseroberfläche zu bekommen. Überdies besticht diese Rute auch noch, was in dieser Schnurklasse die Ausnahme ist, mit sehr guten Wurfeigenschaften.
25 Jahre Garantie!

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tscho (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

hmmm ja auch klar, d.h man kann mit der rute nen marlin drillen, aber keinen 150 g köder werfen, eigentlich auch klar, is ja auch nicht dafür gebaut. So gesehen is das dann doch net so sinnvoll mit den Fliegenruten zu spinnrutenumbau, oder? |kopfkrat . bleib ich lieber bei meinen "standart" spinnruten, die sind wenigstens dafür gemacht :m


----------



## Flatfischer (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*



			
				fluefiske schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Habe mich soeben bei bei jemandem informiert,der diese Blanks vertreibt und selbst auf diese Zielfische auf den Malediven und Seychellen fischt.Er würde die #12 vorschlagen,die ein WG von ca.80gr hat.
> Ich selbst habe schon mehrere Blinkerruten aus Fliegenrutenblanks gebaut.Sieht sehr filigran aus.
> ca.WG : #9 - 25gr, #7 - 17gr, #5 - 13gr.
> ...



Hallo Erich, ich glaube kaum, dass das funktioniert. Eine #12-Rute ist zwar zum Fliegenfischen auf GT genau das richtige (ich nehme mal an, dass Du einen der Haider-Brüder von AOS kontaktiert hast), aber zum Popperfischen sind umgebaute Fliegenruten viel zu weich. Hier wird ein ziemlich schwerer Oberflächenköder mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit eingekurbelt. Diese Angelmethode belastet das Gerät (und den Angler!) aufs äußerste. Zum einen macht das die umgebaute Fliegenrute wahrscheinlich nicht lange mit und zum anderen ist es kaum möglich, noch einen Anhieb zu setzen.
Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## fluefiske (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Hallo Flatfischer !
Ob Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst.Die Fliegenruten aus einer Salzwasserserie egal welcher Hersteller haben ein bärenstarkes Rückgrat.Nur die Spitze ist etwas weicher,damit sie sich zum Werfen der Schnur besser aufladen kann.Ich denke nicht,dass eine #12 schwächer ist als deine vorgeschlagenen Rute.Eine Frage : Wie schwer ist denn so ein Oberflächenköder ? Wenn er ein grosses Volumen hat und es wird mit einer flotten Geschwindigkeit geschleppt,ergibt sich natürlich eine grosse Rutenbelastung.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tscho (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

laut den anderen threads 110gr aufwärts, und wenn du schonmal n kleinen hechtpopper mit 30 g auf vollspeed reingedreht halt, merkst du, was da für n wiederstand da is.


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*



			
				fluefiske schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Flatfischer !
> Ob Du Dich da mal nicht täuschst.Die Fliegenruten aus einer Salzwasserserie egal welcher Hersteller haben ein bärenstarkes Rückgrat.Nur die Spitze ist etwas weicher,damit sie sich zum Werfen der Schnur besser aufladen kann.Ich denke nicht,dass eine #12 schwächer ist als deine vorgeschlagenen Rute.Eine Frage : Wie schwer ist denn so ein Oberflächenköder ? Wenn er ein grosses Volumen hat und es wird mit einer flotten Geschwindigkeit geschleppt,ergibt sich natürlich eine grosse Rutenbelastung.
> 
> Gruß Erich



Ich teile die Bedenken von Flatfisher! Die großen Popper wiegen 115 g.!


----------



## Ansgar (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Moin,

wir reden hier ueber nen ziemlich spezielles Angeln...

Ich wuerde dann schon eher ne spezielle Popper Rute kaufen. Ist der Aufgabe einfach eher angemessen.

Und bei den Preisen mancher Fliegenrutenblanks und dann den Kosten des speziellen Aufbaus ist das auch noch guenstiger eine Rute von der Stange zu kaufen, selbst ne spezielle.

Ist ja klar, dass man aus jedem Blank irgendwie was anderes machen kann - aber ob das dann wirklich Sinn macht?

Generell geht es hier aber nicht nur um Poppern (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe), sondern auch um pilken, etc... 
Da ist das mit weicher Spitze der Fliegenrute evtl zusaetzlich hinderlich.
Lifting power ist zwar sehr gut insbesondere beim Rockfishing, aber dann ist die angegebene Rute viel zu kurz... 

Also, die ideale Loesung ist noch nicht gefunden, denke ich.
Aber Huckleberry muss sich auch noch mal festlegen, wo der Schwerpunkt der Geschichte sein soll ....

All the best 
Ansgar

@Sailfisch: Ja, genau Du warst gemeint :q :q :q  Warum hast Du nichts dazu gesagt??


----------



## mermademan (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Hi Leute;
Richtig was los hier. Geht gut ab:m!
Dann mal los: Also den Tip von Erich mit dem Fliegenrutenblank find ich ausgefallen aber interessant. Würde vielleicht ne Superrute abgeben:m. Löst mein Problem aber nicht. Da hätte ich mit was von der Stange, das sich schon bewährt hat wahrscheinlich etwas, das für meinen Bedarf nicht schlechter wäre, jedoch mit sehr viel weniger Aufwand verbunden ist. Ich bin ja i.d.R. experimentierfreudig, aber da ich beim Poppern/Jiggen auf diese Kämpfer noch keine Erfahrung hab, ists mir zu gewagt gerade als erster in diese Bresche zu springen. Aber sicher ne gute Idee#6. Aber mein Hauptproblem bei der Rute ist, das hab ich jetzt erkannt, dass ich mit einer Rute Methoden fischen möchte, für die man vielleicht von der Power her nur eine verwenden könnte, aber nicht von der Länge. Damit wär das mit dem Fliegenblank für mich sowieso nur eine Alternative zu ner Alternative...
Was es gibt, ist ne 4teilige Spinn/Pilk Kombi von Balzer die man 3m und 2,25m fischen kann indem man einfach das zweite Teil weglassen kann. WG 50-150 gr. Da werd ich aber nicht so richtig warm mit. Müsste länger sein und mehr WG haben. 
Nee!
Ich habs ja auch mit Tieren zu tun und nicht nur mit Material und ich möchte die Tiere fangen und auch ein paar davon speisen aber piercen will ich sie möglichst nicht. Also werdens zwei Ruten werden. Eine um die 8ft mit ordentlich Rückgrat zum poppern und jiggen vom Boot auf Grosse. Hat hier jemand ne Meinung zur Shimano Exage XTC in2,4m (4teilige Bootsrute mit WG -250gr)? Und was Längeres so 3,4 -3,6m mit WG um 200gr zum rockfishing, mit der ich grosse Snapper und Fischferraris bis 20 Pfund -relativ- problemlos fangen kann. Wer da Tips für kurze Transportlängen hat- her damit|rolleyes!
Also gehts eigentlich nur noch um die Rolle oder vielleicht die Rollen...
Schwerpunktanglerei (am liebsten beides mit Tendenz zum Fels) hängt vom Urlaubsziel ab, Urlaubsziel von der Zeit; Viel Zeit Neuseeland und bestimmt auch mal zu den Aussies. Wenig Zeit, Malediven, Thailand, Malaysia (alternativ Karibik). Ganz viel Zeit: One-way-Ticket nach irgendwo und los gehts. Hängt halt von vielen Faktoren ab.

(Ich kanns fast hören: "Off the rocks auf den Malediven|kopfkrat ?? Da muss er sich die rocks wohl mitnehmen...sonst wirds maximal off the palm  ." - Was geht übrigens beim Flatfischen so ab, Fische, Material...?)
|bla: 

Also die Rolle. Besser eine oder zwei? Will ich nur eine, kauf ich mir ne Dicke und zwei E-spulen, 30-35er Braided auf die eine, ne 45-50er Mono auf die andere und auf die dritte ne 35 Mono oder 25er Geflochtene. Für das, was ich dann hinleg für die E-spulen und die Schnur kann ich mir aber gleich ne zweite Rolle kaufen. Deswegen erscheint es mir sinnvoller mir ne zweite leichtere Rolle, vielleicht ein 4000er bis 5000er Modell zuzulegen. Die Stradic wird bei euch ja viel gefischt, scheint ja ein ganz verlässliches Teil für die Salzwasserangelei zu sein. Was haltet ihr von der Technium Mgs (bisserl lahm...)? Und nur mal so interessenhalber, weil zweimal Hochpreiskategorie geht nicht, was haltet ihr von der Twinpower? Oder ganz andere Vorschläge?

@Ansgar: Letztes mal vergessen: was bedeutet gecrimpt?

Mal ehrlich, ich bin ja neu hier, aber ich fühl mich in guten Händen:m :m. Bleibt gesund und beste Grüsse, Huckleberry


----------



## fluefiske (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Hallo Huckleberry !
Das ist das einzig Wahre,2 Ruten,2 Rollen.Der Spagat zwischen den beiden Angelarten ist zu gross.Mit nur einer Kompromiss-Kombo hättest Du keinen Spass,weder vom Ufer noch vom Boot.Hoffentlich findest Du was feines.
Nur mal zur Aufklärung : Sind das die speziellen Popping-Ruten in diesem Angebot ?

http://www.fishpacbay.com/docs/products/rod-blanks/Professional-Series.pdf

Gruß Erich


----------



## Ansgar (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*



			
				Huckleberry schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stradic wird bei euch ja viel gefischt, scheint ja ein ganz verlässliches Teil für die Salzwasserangelei zu sein.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Technium Mgs (bisserl lahm...)?
> 
> @Ansgar: Letztes mal vergessen: was bedeutet gecrimpt?



Moin nochmal - allmaehlich gefallen mir Deine Gedanken richtig gut! ) 

Ja, 2 Ruten macht absolut Sinn. Rockfishing Ruten kriegst Du in Dtland kaum ne gute - kauf die lieber in NZ (und deponier sie in NZ...) - dann kannst Du naemlich ne einteilige kaufen - und das ist das absolute Nonplus ultra )

Stradic ist okay - aber bei meiner 5000er rostet jetzt die Kurbelachse von innen (das Teil ist naemlich smarterweise hohl...)
MG=Magnesium? Viel Spass, Magnesium ist hochkorrosiv - duerfte ne kuerzere Angelegenheit werden im Pazifikwasser...

Gecrimpt= mit crimps verbunden anstatt geknotet. Keine Ahnung wie man Crimps auf deutsch sagt?? Diese kleinen Aluroehrchen, die man mit ner Zange zusammendruecken kann und dann haelt das ganze?

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Albrecht (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Vielleicht könnte die Expedition was für dich sein : http://www.illex.fr/upload/catalogue/32_33_illex_2006.jpg

TL,
AL


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Nach meinen Erfahrungen solltest Du bzgl. des Popperns vom Boot aus auf eine Rute zwischen 2,60 - 2,80 zurückgreifen. Mir ist der Unterschied zu einer 3m Rute dieses Jahr sehr bewußt geworden, als ich von meiner 3m Sportex auf eine 2,75m Rute von Tubertini umgestellt habe. Sicher läßt sich die 3m Rute (noch) besser werfen, im Drill sind die Eigenschaften einer kürzeren Rute aber dann doch viel besser. M.E. überwiegen daher die Vorteile einer solche Länge. Alles was unter 2,6m geht wird m.E. dann wurftechnisch so viel schlechter, daß es die Vorteile beim Drill nicht mehr aufwiegen kann. 
Zur Rolle: M.E. könnte man bei den Rollen noch um ehesten einen Kompromiß finden, indem man sich z.B. auf die 4.500 Saltiga als Kompromiß einigt. Wenn Du als Rucksacktourist unterwegs bist, so hast Du anderenfalls ganz ordentlich zu tragen.
Letztlich muß das aber jeder für sich entscheiden, Vorstehendes stellt nur meine bescheidene Meinung dar!


----------



## mermademan (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Hallo Leute #6;
Soweit so gut: Ich denk ich habs soweit! Zumindestens bei der Rutenwahl sind die Würfel gefallen. Ich hab ja drei Monate strammes Reisen in NZ auch mit nem 1,5m Rohr überlebt und wenns auch lästig war, hat der Spass beim Fischen das locker wettgemacht. Wenn das Zeug beim traveln auch erstmal untergebracht ist, kann man ja relaxen. Auf Teufel komm raus was Kurzgeteiltes zu suchen- kein Bock mehr... 
Hier also die Rutenwahl: Fürs Boot werd ich mir die 2,75 Sportex Carat Strong zulegen, für die rocks die Penn Charisma Pilk, 3teilig, 3,6m lang, WG 190. Die sollte ihren Job machen.

@Ansgar: Zweifellos haben Einteilige die beste Aktion und jedes Teil mehr ist eine potentielle Schwachstelle. Aber ich denk mal, dass man das Limit seiner Rute ungefähr kennen sollte und dass die modernen Werkstoffe bei guten Blanks diese Unterschiede zu Gunsten der Geteilten ziemlich relativieren. Wenn ich aber irgendwann mal sowas wie ein Stammrevier oder -station hab werd ich mir bestimmt ein Depot und wahrscheinlich auch mehr dort zulegen und dann denk ich nochmal über sowas nach. Perfektionismus hat ja schliesslich was#6 . Bis dahin schau ich mir aber noch ein paar schöne Plätze an, und von denen gibts ja so einige...  
Zur Rolle: Genau die Kurbel ist es, die mir die Stradic unsympathisch macht. Könnte man hier nicht im E-Teilhandel ne Kurbel von ner anderen gleichgrossen Shimano kaufen und auf die Stradic montieren? Bei Diawa geht das bei manchen Modellen.
Ach ja: MGS bedeutet Magnesium. In der Beschreibung wird gerade das als korrosionsresistent und deswegen als besonders salzwassergeeignet dargestellt. Bin konfus... 

@sailfisch: Die Erwägung Durschnitt oder grösster zu erwartender Fisch ist -denk ich- genau der richtige Ansatz:m . Was beim Angeln aber ständig passiert ist etwas Unerwartetes und das lieb ich auch daran . Ich hab halt noch keine Erfahrung mit grossen GT´s aber wenn mir ein Grosser reinhaut und mir die Rolle zerlegt kann ich mir -wenn ich keine E-Rolle dabei hab- Schnur an die Rutenspitze binden und auf Sardinen stippen#q . Und 1 kilo mehr oder weniger im Backpack macht den Bock auch nicht fett.
Also noch einmal die Frage, von der ich weiss, dass es darauf keine Pauschlantwort gibt: Boot, Malediven, schönes Wetter, Fische beissen, Sportex, 4500er Saltiga, 300m ca. 40lbs Braided, GT 35+, was passiert? Einfach mal drauflosspekuliert...|bla: (worst case vs best case...)

Keiner eine Meinung zur Twinpower?

Vielen Dank Leute :m :m und beste Grüsse, Huckleberry


----------



## Ansgar (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*



			
				Huckleberry schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Bis dahin schau ich mir aber noch ein paar schöne Plätze an, und von denen gibts ja so einige...



Da hast Du eindeutig Recht...



			
				Huckleberry schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Könnte man hier nicht im E-Teilhandel ne Kurbel von ner anderen gleichgrossen Shimano kaufen und auf die Stradic montieren? Bei Diawa geht das bei manchen Modellen.



Keine Ahnung - verliert man mit Sicherheit die Garantie wenn man das macht ...



			
				Huckleberry schrieb:
			
		

> 3) Ach ja: MGS bedeutet Magnesium. In der Beschreibung wird gerade das als korrosionsresistent und deswegen als besonders salzwassergeeignet dargestellt. Bin konfus...



Ehrlich? Kann ich die Beschreibung mal sehen? 



			
				Huckleberry schrieb:
			
		

> 4) Boot, Malediven, schönes Wetter, Fische beissen, Sportex, 4500er Saltiga, 300m ca. 40lbs Braided, GT 35+, was passiert? Einfach mal drauflosspekuliert...|bla: (worst case vs best case...)


 
Hehehehe 
|supergri |supergri |supergri Best case s. Pic 1

#q #q #q  Worst case s.Pic 2 (schade, hatte das mit der zerbrochenen Rute gerade nicht...




			
				Huckleberry schrieb:
			
		

> 5) Keiner eine Meinung zur Twinpower?



Ne, keine Ahnung, nicht lang genug mit gefischt um was dazu sagen zu koennen

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*



			
				Huckleberry schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs Boot werd ich mir die 2,75 Sportex Carat Strong zulegen



Die richtige Wahl! Habe die Rute in 3m gefischt, die macht das mit, ist aber beim Drill anstrengend. 2,75 m sollten die Ideallösung sein! #6 

Habe die TwinPower auch noch nicht gefischt, gehe aber davon aus, daß die das mitmachen sollte!

Zu der Spekulationsfrage hat Ansgar ja alles gesagt, respektive bebildert! #6 #6 #6


----------



## mermademan (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Nabend;

@sailfisch:

>Die richtige Wahl! Habe die Rute in 3m gefischt, die macht das mit, ist aber beim Drill anstrengend. 2,75 m sollten die Ideallösung sein! #6 

Jo, denk auch, dass da nix anbrennt . Noch ne Frage: In einem threat zum Gerät wurde hier mal über Geräte aus Japan geschrieben und da gabs mal den Link zu www.japantackle.com . Ich bin mir gerade am überlegen ob ich mit die Rollen nicht von denen schicken lassen soll. Kostet erstens nur 5$ shipping nach europe ab 100$ Bestellwert. Zweitens sind die im Vergleich zu hier, zumindest was Daiwa angeht, erheblich günstiger und da in US$ gezahlt wird kommt zusätzlich noch der gute Wechselkurs ins Spiel|supergri. Kannst Du das empfehlen (oder jemand anderes)?

@Ansgar:

>Ehrlich? Kann ich die Beschreibung mal sehen?

Aber klar doch. Findest Du im Anhang. (zugegeben, macht nicht den seriösesten Eindruck#d)...|supergri 

Zu den Bildern:  
Kann also funktionieren oder man geht noch nicht mal mehr stippen....
Ein bisschen mehr Schnur aufm boot für die grossen kann ja nicht schaden.... 

@Alle#h:

Schönen Tag  und auch sonst alles Beste, Huckleberry


----------



## Albrecht (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Der Wechselkurs ist zur Zeit nicht besonders. 
Die Seite ist aber super, sehr gut ist auch Ginrin Peche. Dort zahlt man z.Zt. keine Versandkosten (auch nicht bei Ruten!).

Du solltest aber ca. 25% fürs Vaterland dazurechnen:v .

TL,
AL


----------



## Albrecht (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Habe jetzt erst deine Rolle gesehn.

Magnesium für's Salzwasser? ;+ 
Außerdem ist die Gewichtsersparnis wurst wenn du die Rolle an einen Sportex-Knüppel schraubst.

TL,
AL


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*



			
				Huckleberry schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend;
> 
> @sailfisch:
> Noch ne Frage: In einem threat zum Gerät wurde hier mal über Geräte aus Japan geschrieben und da gabs mal den Link zu www.japantackle.com . Ich bin mir gerade am überlegen ob ich mit die Rollen nicht von denen schicken lassen soll. Kostet erstens nur 5$ shipping nach europe ab 100$ Bestellwert. Zweitens sind die im Vergleich zu hier, zumindest was Daiwa angeht, erheblich günstiger und da in US$ gezahlt wird kommt zusätzlich noch der gute Wechselkurs ins Spiel|supergri. Kannst Du das empfehlen (oder jemand anderes)?



Sorry, aber ich kann dazu nichts beitragen, weil ich da noch nichts bestellt habe. Kollege Big White sollte Dir aber weiterhelfen können! Schreib ihm doch mal eine PN.


----------



## mermademan (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Hi Leute:q ;

@Albrecht: Ja mit der Sportex und der leichten Rolle hast du wohl recht|rolleyes. Die leichtere Rolle soll aber an die Penn zum rockfishing. Für die Sportex ist die Schwere gedacht. Bei so viel Bedenken wegen dem Mg nehm ich aber lieber ne Andere. Hab deswegen auch erstmal gefragt.
Wie funktioniert denn das mit der Steuer? Meldet sich da der ungeliebte Vadder von selbst|gr: oder muss ich die Bestellung/Einfuhr selbst angeben und versteuern:c ? Vielen dank für die Empfehlung übrigens !

@sailfisch: Dachte das mit dem Japanlink käm von Dir, war aber nicht mehr sicher und habs auch nicht mehr gefunden. Werd mich dann mal an Big White wenden. Danke für den Tip !

@Alle:

Beste Grüsse#h , schönen Tag , und lasst mir noch was drin|rolleyes.


----------



## Albrecht (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Zum Zoll : Die machen das schon  

Wenn der Händler pfuscht kommt ein Briefchen in's Haus geflattert in dem du gebeten wirst ihnen eine Rechnung (oder einen ebay Beleg) zu schicken, dann dauert es nochmal ein bisschen, und dann darfst du richtig blechen (die haben mir mal für 8 Wobbler aus der Schweiz über 60€ abgeknöpft:c ).

Bei uns ist auf Sportgeräte 3,6% Zoll.
Die Gesammtkosten kannst du so ausrechnen (Ware*1,037+VERSANDKOSTEN)*1,2  (20% MwSt in Österreich). 
Das schmerzt besonders bei Ruten wo man für den Versand leicht mal $100 zahlt.

TL,
AL


----------



## mermademan (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Das versauts einem ja echt:v !
Da lohnt sich das Ganze eigentlich nicht mehr auch nicht bei 16% MwSt.|gr: 

Woher weiss der Zoll eigentlich, dass da ein Geldtransfer lief? Kommt doch bloss ein Päckchen aus dem Ausland ("Warn zwo Pfund Kaffee drin!"|evil , und es gibt doch sowas wie Bankgeheimnis .

Teilkriminelle Grüsse, sonst alles Beste, so long, Huckleberry


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2006)

*AW: Kurzgeteilte Rute mit Poppingeignung*

Hi,
hast du dir inzwischen schon Gerätschaften zugelegt?
Grüße, Thilo


----------

